# shoulders back brace?



## Alyssa (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello!

I was wondering weather or not any of you had used the shoulders back brace before, paticularly those with a shoulder injury. I hurt my shoulder in a car accident last fall, and am sore for days after riding in my shoulder. :-( 

Anyway, I am wondering what it would do as far as my shoulder goes- make the pain worse, better, etc. Obviously injuries vary but any feedback would help. I can't seem to find anything about using this with an injury.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

See if someone can kinesio tape your shoulder for you, then ride and see if it offers enough muscle and tissue support. There might be a physio, massage therapist or athletic trainer who could do it. It isn't the same as a shoulder brace, as it offers the muscles kinesthetic and proprioceptive input, improving healing time. Google it.


----------

